# Bizutage !



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Salut a tous ! Ca fais quelques jours que je suis parmis vous et toujours aucun bizutage (alors qu'on m'en avait promis un !!! ) 
Alors ? ^^

Bisous


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous ! Ca fais quelques jours que je suis parmis vous et toujours aucun bizutage (alors qu'on m'en avait promis un !!! )
> Alors ? ^^
> 
> Bisous


 Tiens un Nicois... C'est un job pour sonnyboy ca...
 Prépare toi a tomber le futal


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

MouHahAhaHA j'ai pas peur, jme suis fait entrainé de force au Klub la semaine derniere...
En rentrant j'ai compris que j'etait dans une boite gay! Rien que le fait d'aller chercher une boisson j'avais des bleu sur les fesses tellement on me les pincais !:s
L'horreur !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Si tu y tiens vraiment ... y'à p't'être un _ Canis Lupus_ qui a un truc "pas mal" à base d'un IPod ...  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu y tiens vraiment ... y'à p't'être un _ Canis Lupus_ qui a un truc "pas mal" à base d'un IPod ...  :mouais:


 D'autant que son iPod a fait de la muscu dernierement


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

oulala *commence a avoir les mains moites*
C'est ou la sortie ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu y tiens vraiment ... y'à p't'être un _ Canis Lupus_ qui a un truc "pas mal" à base d'un IPod ...  :mouais:



J'y pensais aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

Commence déjà par changer ta signature et ne poste plus jamais dans les "users de la nuit" en dehors des horaires


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Rien que le fait d'aller chercher une boisson j'avais des bleu sur les fesses tellement on me les pincais !:s



Cranneur... :mouais: 




			
				BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> L'horreur !



Menteur


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> oulala *commence a avoir les mains moites*
> C'est ou la sortie ?



suis les traces de sang...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu y tiens vraiment ... y'à p't'être un _ Canis Lupus_ qui a un truc "pas mal" à base d'un IPod ...  :mouais:



Ouaiissss... c'est génial... :love:  :love: et si tu choisis le mini-bizut, on te laissera le choix de la couleur. :love:  :rateau:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> suis les traces de sang...



oups ah non c'est pas dans ce thread  :rose:


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous ! Ca fais quelques jours que je suis parmis vous et toujours aucun bizutage (alors qu'on m'en avait promis un !!! )
> Alors ? ^^
> 
> Bisous




j'aime pas ta signature


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Vous avez quoi contre ma signature ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> suis les traces de sang...



T'as un truc dans l'dos


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Elle est hors charte déjà ... 

Bon qui a la peinture blanche ? :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Elle est hors charte déjà ...
> 
> Bon qui a la peinture blanche ? :love:


 Je préfère le goudron et les plumes


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as un truc dans l'dos



ah meeeeeerdeuuuuu


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Non, l'iPod c'est plus branché !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez quoi contre ma signature ?



Non rezspect de la taille. Change la au plus vite ..


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non rezspect de la taille. Change la au plus vite ..


Monsieur trouve ça trop gros peut-être ?


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Voila sign changée !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est mieux, maintenant on voit quand tu écris des trucs au dessus.


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est mieux, maintenant on voit quand tu écris des trucs au dessus.


 T'est vraiment mauvaise langue !!! C'est pas ma faute si vous vous trainez en 800*600 moi j'en suis au 1940*1200 ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

Aidez moi s'il vous plaît   

Sur le BibyFokshow je ne comprends rien du tout.

Je cherche un institut (université du temps libre, SMS Institute,...) pour apprendre ce langage de martiens (désolé pour nos amis martiens).


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as un truc dans l'dos




vous avez encore oublier de nourir chatons


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> T'est vraiment mauvaise langue !!!



vi c'est vrai   




			
				BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma faute si vous vous trainez en 800*600 moi j'en suis au 1940*1200 ...



Vraiment craneur (voir plus haut)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Commence déjà par changer ta signature et ne poste plus jamais dans les "users de la nuit" en dehors des horaires


Ca c'est du tout bon bizutage


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Ouais Ya des fan de mon ShoW deja ! 
C'est sur c'est ecris dans la langue des jeune Geek shakspiriens


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Ouais Ya des fan de mon ShoW deja !
> C'est sur c'est ecris dans la langue des jeune Geek shakspiriens



Fan c'est beaucoup dire puisque je n'ai rien compris

Dans ce forum on a été nombreux à être élevé au  Maître Capello linguiste patenté et amoureux de la langue française


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur trouve ça trop gros peut-être ?



Tu n'avais pas compris ?  :rateau: 



			
				BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma faute si vous vous trainez en 800*600 moi j'en suis au 1940*1200 ...



Justement si  Alors n'oublie pas de penser aux autres.


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> T'est vraiment mauvaise langue !!!


C'est aussi ce que dis sa femme ... 
Oups ...  :rose: 
Je m'éclipse ...    :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce que dis sa femme ...
> Oups ...  :rose:
> Je m'éclipse ...    :love:  :love:


 "il n'y a pas de femme frigide, il n'ya que des mauvaise langues" 

 J'te suis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Fan c'est beaucoup dire puisque je n'ai rien compris
> 
> Dans ce forum on a été nombreux à être élevé au  Maître Capello linguiste patenté et amoureux de la langue française


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

C'est la première fois que je vois quelqu'un qui cherche à se faire bizuter...moi j'galère déjà suffisament avec la navigation dans macG...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Oh! Un nourrain!   :love:


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> C'est la première fois que je vois quelqu'un qui cherche à se faire bizuter...moi j'galère déjà suffisament avec la navigation dans macG...



C'est normal tu me sembles avancer à recoulons  :mouais:


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

j'suis pas au top de ma forme 
Mais je vais quand même essayer de suivre ton conseil


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas au top de ma forme


je te trouvais un peu empatter aussi


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je te trouvais un peu empatter aussi


 Le mot exact serai plustôt "enrhubé"


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> Le mot exact serai plustôt "enrhubé"



non, ça c'est moi. Non, non, non empatté est le bon mot


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Bon allez c'est ma tournée , apparemment il y à des amateurs pour s'faire du mal ici ...  :mouais: alors tournée gratuite de coups de trident (j'en ai un tout neuf que je viens de recevoir, commandé tout exprès de ex-yougoslavie, avec tous les gadgets qui vont avec :love: )

 :hein: Par lequel je commence ?


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez c'est ma tournée , apparemment il y à des amateurs pour s'faire du mal ici ...  :mouais: alors tournée gratuite de coups de trident (j'en ai un tout neuf que je viens de recevoir, commandé tout exprès de ex-yougoslavie, avec tous les gadgets qui vont avec :love: )
> 
> :hein: Par lequel je commence ?




ooooh oui vas-y fait moi mal !!


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

fait moi meuhhhh Johnny Jhohnny....


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> fait moi meuhhhh Johnny Jhohnny....



bon met toi d'accord avec toi même pour l'écriture de Johnny  :mouais:


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi qui suis a fond dans le SM j'adore ^^
Ya vraiment l'air d'avoir une bonne ambiance !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui suis a fond dans le SM j'adore ^^
> Ya vraiment l'air d'avoir une bonne ambiance !



sur ton blog il n'y a pas beaucoup de fouet et de cuir 

c'est pas dans le SMS que tu es plutôt que dans le SM


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui suis a fond dans le *SM* j'adore ^^


 Chut tu vas le reveiller!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui suis a fond dans le SM j'adore ^^
> Ya vraiment l'air d'avoir une bonne ambiance !



Si tu y trouves une iSight, tu la ramènes, c'est au doc.


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu y trouves une iSight, tu la ramènes, c'est au doc.




MMmmmouuuua    

heuu y'en a une de posée sur mon bureau qui me regarde, mais promis c'est la mienne... c'est bizarre je la vois sous un autre jour tout à coup !!  :sick:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui suis a fond dans le SM j'adore ^^
> Ya vraiment l'air d'avoir une bonne ambiance !



J'vais t'en foutre moi du SM minus...

Tu vas commencer par tomber le futal (la face c'est déjà fait apparement...) !!

ZIP...


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ZIP...



FFFFffffffffouuuuu... rien que ça, ça fait mal  :hosto:  :sick:


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

mdr c'est comme la prison !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2004)

Qu'en sais tu ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

nostalgie


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> nostalgie


 OMFG+*µ%à@ C'est mon bibi !!!
Bah alors la vous touchez aux photos de famille ! C'est simple voila mon doudou depuis 20 ans !!! 
Mattez un peu mon avatar


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est toi le petit blond


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

petit ok ^^ (1.73) blond ? non brun yx vert  (medemoiselle ne vous battez pas !)
/me sent qu'il va se faire des amis ici ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> petit ok ^^ (1.73) blond ? non brun yx vert  (medemoiselle ne vous battez pas !)



 :mouais: nooon t'en fais pas, un brun avec yeux verts, avec un *doudou* à mon avis tu ne feras pas trop de concurrence aux autres ...  :mouais: 

 Par contre faut pas que ma fille de trois ans voit ça, elle pourrait tomber amoureuse (de ton doudou)  :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui suis a fond dans le SM j'adore ^^



+ G


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

non, il parle du tapis suisse


----------

